#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications

## Nasir

Dear All



*Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications* has been uploaded at 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards,

Muhammad Nasir AbbasSee More: Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications

----------


## smahesh070

link not working.
please update a new link

----------


## jprocess

HI
that link is unaccessable now
please help me to download it
yours
Kami & Davi

----------


## Belka

Thank You

----------


## martinrivas

Thank You

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Plz upload Again link is out of order

----------


## inconel

> Dear All
> 
> *Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications* has been uploaded at 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link not working.Pls check it.

----------


## jlfjlf

Does anyone have a link to this amazing book???
Please, shear it!!!!
tks

----------


## juan telesca

Hello everybody. I am a new member from Uruguay. I want to find the link to download the Casti Guidebook Asme IX.

Thanks

----------


## oppla

Hi All,

Could someone re-upload this book again.

I love this book.


OppLa

----------


## cardozol

hello, i am  a new member, and i am looking for a casti guidebook to asme section 8, division 1, if somebody know where i could download, or a link where i can download engeneering books. 
thank you

----------


## inzenjer

please upload again.
thank you in advance.

----------


## Noppakhun

Please upload again.


Thank youSee More: Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications

----------


## alimojtabaei

please reupload this book.
thanks a lot.

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## juan telesca

Dear all, thanks for the book. But, it is not complet, it is only a lite version. See you.

Juan

----------


## roloart

thank you for e-book, verygood.
Regards

----------


## alwaw911

*OF COURSE GUYS !!!...*Go and see my posts at ASME thread by Mohamed Elhagar...unfortunately, i only found *CASTI* Lite book series, this gives an"overview"of the Full books however for what its worth...But i assume Full(digital or printed)versions aren't that easy to find for free, still digging though!...>600pages per volume.

Hope this helps, regards everybody.

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## sopolsing

Thank you.

----------


## rds

hi there,

Links are not working. can anyone please upload again?

Thanks in advanced

----------


## shahedul

I see a number of people once showed their interest to have a copy of the subject mentioned book, at this point I need it very very urgently .. .. next week on Tuesday I hv an exam . . i hv a lite-version of this book where lot of pages are missing! I feel this book can help me a lot for my exam. Would anyone of this forum among who already have this book be kind enough sending me a soft copy of the same at earliest?
I do appreciate this favour. my mail address is autal67@yahoo.com or, islam116@uwindsor.ca
Regards.

----------


## sasirkumar

*Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications*

Hi friends 

I attached the Guidebook here since the file size is small.Everybody can download directly without any trouble with the hosting site





*Regards
Sasikumar*

----------


## shahedul

Thnx Sasikumar. The book u posted is actually the lite version; as I said - i have this one already. If you go thru page by page - u will see that there are lot of pages missing. The actual book is around 478 pages long and would be almost 6MB in size.

I hope, smone in this forum may own it.

Sincerely.

----------


## tony_black

Here is the FULL 1997 edition of CASTI Sec IX



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications

----------


## shahedul

Hi Tony Black,

Simply great! Thanx a lot for ur help and uploading the e-book. I m grateful.

Sincerely,

Shahedul.

----------


## inconel

Hi Tony, Gr8 Work. Thank u very much........

----------


## f81aa

tony_black, thanks for sharing

----------


## kavita_00

Thanks a lot tony. keep it up

----------


## alimojtabaei

It's grate.
Thanks alot tony.

----------


## siva2161

Thanks a lot tony

----------


## brahmhos

black is beauty

----------


## juan telesca

Tony, many thanks. Regards

----------


## sopolsing

tony_black, thanks for sharing.

----------


## cpchonburi

Here 2004 ED.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot  tony_black and cpchonburi for the links
best regards
mcburns

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing..... !!!

See More: Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## mesbar

Many thanks friends

----------


## totawar_s

Pl. upload again.

----------


## shaaku

many thanks Tony!!!

----------


## siliani@hotmail.com

please,  upload again

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jaimerepsol

Please, someone can send Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications version 1997 or 2004 to my e-mail: jaimejoserh@gmail.com

Thanks in advanced

----------


## jaimerepsol

Please, someone can send the Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications version 1997 or 2004 to my e-mail: jaimejoserh@gmail.com

Thanks in advanced

----------


## melody_guitar

Can Anyone provide the mediafire or 4shared link because i cannot download on ifile. iam not registered there. thanks..

----------


## egpetuser

Can any one upload the latest casti series book of section ix

Waiting...

----------


## Pale86

Hello

I am a new user ... I can not do any downloading files ... someone would know dirmicome download the full version?? thank you very much!!!

----------


## mamacint1980

Could somebody please, please upload this, preferrably one of the newer editions?



Many thanks in advanceSee More: Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications

----------


## mamacint1980

Could somebody please, please upload this, preferrably one of the newer editions?

Many thanks in advance

----------


## GvdB

Hi Guys

Kindly assist with a new link.

Greatly appreciate it. Thanks

----------


## nbatra1983

Hello All.

I need Casti practical guide to ASME Sec. IX and Casti blue book of
filler metals.
Please send me. I will try to help you by sending other Piping related
books.
My mail id is nbatra1983@gmail.com/neeraj.batra@ykh.chiyoda.co.jp.
I am working in Yokohama Japan.

Thanks

----------


## chz

Does any body have the complite edition of Casti Guide ASME IX ?? ... I need study some themes of this book.

Tks in advance.

Al
chz357@gmail.com

----------


## Danfer2015

Please I need casti guidebook ASME IX

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## Congochimp

Hi

Could someone please post again CASTI ASME IX? Thanks in advance.

----------


## daniel.torres

Does anyone have the code "D3.5: 1993 (R2000) GUIDE FOR STEEL HULL WELDING" and other documents of the American Bureau of Shipping that relate to welding in the manufacture of ships?
Thanks in advance

----------


## mikhan4k

thanks a lot

----------


## VTJ

Hi Everyone,

In case if there anyone who still has the "Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX " on hand, could you please share, it will be a lifeline to me..Hahaha.. Thank you

----------


## TAGRART

Hi all

Hereis a link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## p2pcreep

Thanks a lots guy

See More: Casti Guidebook To Asme - Section IX - Welding Qualifications

----------


## Syed Shiraz Ali

The 4shared.com is not valid. Kindly resend the link of CASTI guidebook to asme section IX.

Thanks
Shiraz

----------


## gs153

try this link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Syed Shiraz Ali

Link is for paid content. Not relevant

----------


## gs153

once the page open scroll down. at the bottom you get this message "No thanks, I just want this paper". click it. file will get downloaded.

----------


## Nasir

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Updated Link

----------

